# question on some bulbos



## Marco (Oct 21, 2006)

I was looking through pictures of an orchid book in borders and came across these three bulbos that caught my eye. I don't know anything about bulbos. Just wondering if any of the forum members know if their easy to grow and what kind of light they take? oh and do they get "big"

bulbo unitubum
bulbo nymphopolitanum
bulbo wendlandianum

Thanks


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 22, 2006)

haven't grown any of them, but wendlandianum keeps coming up in my searches at Andys for warm and shady


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't think any are hard to grow, as long as you can supply the humidity (70 - 80%).

I gow all my bulbos is baskets of moss or mounted.

The individual plants are not big, but many bulbos can over grow their baskets easily and become large and gangly.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 23, 2006)

I have the first 2 of your three in my collection and don't find them hard to grow. unitubum has been in bloom for a couple of weeks now. Most Bulbos like higher humidity and constant moisture. They bemnefit from intermediate to warm temps.


----------

